# Do you have a crush on any classical performing artists?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Do you have a crush on any classical performing artists? 

For me, Hilary Hahn is where it's at. So intelligent, such a wonderful performer and musician and I think she is also very beautiful.

and you?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

YES! I think you all know that I absolutely adore Joshua Bell! Not only is he an amazing violinist, there's a lot in the looks department too! 

Husband didn't know what I saw in him, I told him that he is sexy!!


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't really crush on celebrities, but Nicola Benedetti is pretty gorgeous.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't have crush on anyone either. Pahud isn't so interesting to me, even though he is handsome. Really I just care about his _awesome _playing.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

No crushes. Perhaps they're all too old for me. Interestingly enough, we have a family friend who is married to a former Tommy Hilfiger model, and yet she maintains that Valery Gergiev is the world's most attractive man.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No crushes here either, admiration, but that's completely platonic .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> No crushes here either, admiration, but that's completely platonic .


Same here, even though I accidentally voted while trying to highlight parts of the questions to google search what the options even are.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Since the age of 21, I've had a crush on the baritone Sherrill Milnes -- from the vocal standpoint as well as from the standpoint of looks.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> Since the age of 21, I've had a crush on the baritone Sherrill Milnes -- from the vocal standpoint as well as from the standpoint of looks.


Ah, bless you, even nowadays...???


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

My favorite young fiddlers are also pretty cute- Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Vilde Frang, Alina Ibragimova...

Having witnessed Yuja's Hammerklavier live, I have to vote for her. Seeing her play mutes all commentary.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

labra-doodle, now that would be dirty Love by Zappa


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Wait, who has crushes on living performing artists? Now the dead ones...

Seriously, I don't think I have any crushes, but I do have an appreciation for the bodies and eroticism of some classical performing artists. Yuja Wang would not be one of them. Put some clothes on, Yuja. 

Vilde Frang was mentioned earlier. That's a good choice. While she's not so young anymore, violinist Ripsime Airapetyants still deserves consideration: http://eva-core.ru/files/news/850/81ocPyB1NpkaEUAkSKsJ.jpg

I was reading the liner notes for a CD that contained some music from Ripsime, Zigeunerweisen I think, and the conductor said that Ripsime always causes a stir when she gets up to perform whatever she's performing. I can see why. 

A few months ago, I brought a CD of flûte concertos by Quantz. I took the wrapper off the CD, opened it, and what greeted me on the back flap of the liner notes is this photo of Baroque flûtist Mary Oleskiewicz. How erotic! She is also a musicology Ph.D. from Duke University and is a tango teacher. She certainly seems to be smart and sexy! Oh, and she's pretty good with the flûte too! 

http://www.baroqueflutist.com/about-mary


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Wait, who has crushes on living performing artists? Now the dead ones...
> 
> Seriously, I don't think I have any crushes, but I do have an appreciation for the bodies and eroticism of some classical performing artists. Yuja Wang would not be one of them. Put some clothes on, Yuja.
> 
> ...


Something About Mary to you? Khatia Buniatishvili for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I used to think I found Amy Dickson attractive, but I discovered what was really setting my heart aflutter was that soprano sax. Forget the player; I want to get my hands around that piece of metal.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I would give serious consideration to a swordfight with Sir Simon Rattle if the matter at issue were Magdalena Kozena, Lady Rattle.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Wouldn't mind showing my record collection to Yuja Wang and Kathia Buniatishvili. 
Maybe not at the same time; my collection is fairly large.......


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

No, none. Even before I discovered opera, it was always the performance that appealed to me rather than the performer. 

If you were talking actors though, that's a different story entirely!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Weber. Need i say more? :3


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> I used to think I found Amy Dickson attractive, but I discovered what was really setting my heart aflutter was that soprano sax. Forget the player; I want to get my hands around that piece of metal.


I see you wanted to have saxual intercourse?


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a serious crush on Anne Sophie Mutter and her signature strapless dresses.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Something About Mary to you? Khatia Buniatishvili for me.


Khatia Buniatishvili isn't bad at all, but that's not the first hot performer that comes to mind when I hear that name. Katia Labèque and her sister Marielle would be the first. They're quite a bit older and I'm not sure if they are contortionists, but one could always imagine that they are. :devil:

http://d279m997dpfwgl.cloudfront.net/wp/2016/10/1012_dj-session-1000x667.jpg

Besides, I'm sure Khatia Buniatishvili can't do the tango like Mary Oleskiewicz.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

"Do you have a crush on any classical performing artists?"

All the time. Too many attractive female pianists and violinists to mention.  Beauty and talent seem to be the norm these days if one wishes to succeed in the 21st century. These are stunning ladies that I feel are as good, or will be a good, as the masters of the previous generation, and very easy on the eyes with their talent, poise, and beauty. I sometimes have to rub my eyes at the abundance of them. I admire them because they don't rely on their attractiveness to be successful; they have obviously dedicated themselves to mastering their art with countless years of study and dedication. But I will mention two of my recent favorites: Nino Gvetadze playing Beethoven’s 4th Piano Concerto, and Dora Deliyska playing the Liszt B Minor Piano Sonata, both in red dresses.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Khatia Buniatishvili, Nino Gvetadze...I sense this forum has a thing for Georgian women. I'm guessing Rosalynn Carter won't be on anyone's list though.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Crush is a big word, but in the 90s I was very fond of the way Dawn Upshaw looked - also because she looked a bit like a real-life crush of mine (a girl I dated later for about half a year, before she broke up with me).

Of the current stars, Yuja Wang is my favourite in terms of looks, but indeed the Georgian ladies are great as well.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> Too many attractive female pianists and violinists to mention.


What, just pianists and violinists? What about violists? Kim Kashkashian demands an answer!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> What, just pianists and violinists? What about violists? Kim Kashkashian demands an answer!


...i must be tired... combined with a migraine... i first read her name as Kim Kardashian...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> ...i must be tired... combined with a migraine... i first read her name as Kim Kardashian...


I thought it was just a joke, a play on the name of the other Kim K. She must get that comparison often.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> I thought it was just a joke, a play on the name of the other Kim K. She must get that comparison often.


the wikipedia page states, she does... *nods, about any time she uses a credit card.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> the wikipedia page states, she does... *nods, about any time she uses a credit card.


Haha, you looked her up to see how she looks too, eh?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Haha, you looked her up to see how she looks too, eh?


:3 i looked her up because i wasn't sure if it was just a type of Kardashian.

Kashkashian
Kardashian

:3 super close.

but yes, i think Kashkashian looks better than Kardashian. *nods

---edited to include initial thoughts of Kashkashian. 
is that my aunt?

---edited again to include a decerning fact
she is not really my aunt... but looks like her.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I thought it was just a joke, a play on the name of the other Kim K. She must get that comparison often.





Capeditiea said:


> the wikipedia page states, she does... *nods, about any time she uses a credit card.


What, you don't watch Keeping up with the Kashkashians? :lol:

Kim Kashkashian may not be quite the looker these days, but she is 65. Back in the day, however, things were a little different. Of course, she might have been helped by the fact that she often performed with Gidon Kremer back in the day. A cactus would look hot compared to him. :lol:

It's funny how we can name hundreds of violinists, but one of the most famous violists, Kim Kashkashian, is pretty much an unknown. With that in mind, who is the hottest female bassoonist?  There's just something about woodwinds and hot women. :devil:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Sophie Dartigalongue ...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Becca said:


> Sophie Dartigalongue ...
> 
> View attachment 102190


Thanks, I didn't know of her. What is it with attractive female musicians and long last names? :lol:


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Ana Vidovic. She is somewhat close to my own age, so I don't feel too creepy or like a perv saying I have a "crush" on her, haha! I think she is prettier than most girls half her age. She also seems very nice. In any case, she is very talented and a great musician, and I enjoy listening to her play.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Torkelburger said:


> Ana Vidovic.


She is very pretty and can really play. I saw her live a few years ago it was something very special. One of the pieces she performed was J.S. Bach's lute suite BWV 998, and it was absolutely stunning, beyond description. 10/10.


----------

